# Seeking advice



## 55 gallon freshwater newb (Nov 14, 2014)

I have been researching to start a new tank and have decided on a 55 gallon freshwater . A 110 ever clear power filter. I'm thinking 2 smaller watt submersible heaters as opposed to one for a more even hear distribution And in case one fails. I would like sand substrate and live plants but live plants may be over my head. Any suggestions on heaters, plant advice or if I've decided on the right filter? Haven't even got to fish yet but open to hear what you thank. Also lighting would depend on plant choice but I would like led. In general I'm here at the end of a month of research before I start I wanted advice from people who know. Thank you all


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You are going to be SO happy you asked before throwing your money in the lake!
Kensfish.com(link to follow) has filters and heaters for 1/2 the price of stores!
Aqua clear HOB filters rule!I have 110 on my 55g for my juvi rams.They love it and it keeps tank moving nicely.
Aqueon PRO heaters are the way to go(I own over 20!).
Aqueon Pro Heaters
Lifetime gaurentee....No other choice IMO.They (aqueon)replaced 1 for me no receipt or anything!
Many others here will talk lights.Look for simple plants(cheap);anacharis,hornwort,java fern,anubias,java moss and many others are easy to keep with just the right light(no ferts,no co2).
Make sure you don't waste $ on sand either.Pool filter sand is the way to go,or Blasting sand if you want colored(black) .$10 or less for 50lbs.
Hopefully others will jump in.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/cheap-black-sand-comparison-spectraquartz-ceramaquartz-41856.html


----------



## Rose Colored Glasses (Nov 13, 2014)

#1 There is "Never" too much research, its easier to do it right the first time than fix mistakes.

I love the aqua-clear filters ive used those as well as many others for years and always got good results, plus im a cheapskate, so the sponge filter media, and big box for other goodies like carbon, peat, etc. is always good, i usually have two of those, one at each end of my tank, i figure you cant over filter, and if one goes down, i keep right on chugging til i can replace it.

The two heater idea is good also.

As For plants, do some home work there as well, i like eco-complete with some crushed flint for added iron, and stick to low light tolerant plants at first unless you wanna get into special lighting and CO2 injection.

Plants are a whole other hobby, but you could do some planning ahead for that later by getting the right substrate in first, then ease into plants after you get the rest down to a habit.


----------



## 55 gallon freshwater newb (Nov 14, 2014)

Coral bandit, are these plants self sustaining? I have to do no fert or co2. Id be willing to give those a shot for sure!


----------



## 55 gallon freshwater newb (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks rig never thought of two filters too, lol. Don't know why it makes sense., I'm not ready for co2 or fertilizers yet. I don't even have a grip on ammonia nitrates and nitrites or the right ph levels lol. Want to make sure I can take care of that and cycle properly before I get into plants and such.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

55 gallon freshwater newb said:


> Coral bandit, are these plants self sustaining? I have to do no fert or co2. Id be willing to give those a shot for sure!


For the most part those plants can do well with light and fish waste to survive.
Ferts always help,BUT once you start to elavate the use of one factor all other factors(the light,co2) must also be raised accordingly to be most effective.
Plants need ferts ,light,and co2.
The least demanding plants will get by with no extra help from us if we have fish and proper(not strong) lighting.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yep but they barely grow if you dont do ferts.i am regretting not ever taking the time to learn about ferts and co2 when i was just starting out in the hobby.


----------



## 55 gallon freshwater newb (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll plant them and once I get everything going I'll invest in co2 and ferts


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey (Nov 5, 2014)

big b said:


> yep but they barely grow if you dont do ferts.i am regretting not ever taking the time to learn about ferts and co2 when i was just starting out in the hobby.


I would be grateful just to keep mine alive and green even with ferts, growing woul d be a bonus *#3


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

When you buy them they will be bound with lead or rubber band.REMOVE it and plant each stem so they can do their best.
Anubias and java fern don't get put in substrate but rather on it (don't burry it)or better yet teid to driftwood with thread.
the hornwort and anacharis, can both be allowed to float if that doesn't bother you and will be fine.
Mosses will attach to anything if the water current is not too strong.
Enjoy and ask away.
Plants take longer to acclimate then fish!Often 2-4 weeks!
Always look for new growth from plant ,not how the old growth is doing.Often plants will shed many leaves it has only to grow new ones for you.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

newb+monkey,yep i would do that.if yall want to use some root tabs then take a look at oscomote root tabs for sale.heck I'll do you one better,heres a link to the sale http://www.aquariumforum.com/f35/osmocote-plus-root-tabs-100-a-85777.html#post557338


----------



## 55 gallon freshwater newb (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds like a great starting point tank check heaters ... Two 150 wat submersibles ?? What do you think? Sand substrate Aqua clear 110 two maybe filters liquid testing weekly 50percent changes do I need an air pump ?? I'm getting there


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

theres no harm in an air pump.the more air the better.well see ya im gone for the night.


----------

